# just seen pup



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

OH MYGOD I'm in love haha just whent to see the pup and she is a gorgeous little girl. Going to pick her up on Friday she will be 8 week's old then. I can't wait to get her in 5 day's. And i want to say a big thank you to Mandy she helped me to get her and she is Mandy's granpup so thank you granny Mandy HAHA.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Picture??? Did you make pictures?


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Mandy going to do it for me don't know to x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome!! Congratulations! Can't wait to see what she looks like!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Awwww, I can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres fays new puppy think shes looking for name suggestions for her 

a few days old shes the one with the dark mask









with her brother shes the darker pup









awwww









snuggles









wee cheeky face









sleepyhead









shes such a wee princess









cutie patootie









fay youd better hide your shoes lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh man, my heart just broke a little, lol. She has the same face of the puppy I traveled three hours by train to visit but didn't get because she wasn't healthy. What an adorable little thing. You are so lucky! Bet you can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Omg shes so beautiful, im sooo happy 4 u Fay!! Mandy love the pics of her, ty 4 sharing  .


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, she is gorgeous !


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh thank's Mandy you'r a star. Just seen photo's on John's Fb. And i've saved them into my FB. Thank god said you lol i know how to do that. He has got some great photo's of my baby girl have you got names for me yet.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww im still trying to think cant wait to see her when you get her


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, she is beautiful!! I know you are very excited! Congrats on the new family member!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank's everyone i can't wait to get my baby girl x


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Fay, so very, very happy for you and pleased to see you jumping out of your skin for joy. I know just how you're feeling right now .... remembering, looking forward and loving both the past and the future apples of your eye.

This little munchkin is exquisite, absolutely and totally, and is going to bring you much love and joy for many years to come .... so excited for you.

Edited to add: Oohwaah, I just noticed you're a Bonnie Scottish lassie .... best hit Auntie Elaine up for some winter woolies ... I just got my fleecy jackets and they're gorgeous, so tasteful and such quality!!!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awwww that is so true what you said thank you. I can't wait to get my baby girl home yes it can get very cold in Scotland i stay in GLASGOW X


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

your getting one of honeys grandkids, lucky you!!!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I KNEW IT! I KNEW IT! I KNEW IT!!! 

Its just too hard to resist. Its impossible to just"go look" at a chi puppy and not want to bri g it home. You didnt fool me with that one little bit 

Congrats on your new little girl! She is simply adorable!!
*


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha you are so right what can i say. I blame Mandy lol she helped me get her she is Mandy's granpup.x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aw, congratulations.. she is beautiful! Need lots more pics when you get her home!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Fay, I'm jumping for joy for you!!!!!!! She is absolutely a total living doll!!!! Gorgeous--She looks like an Emme or Ellie to me (Emme is my favorite).  If those don't work we'll keep trying. So happy.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Cute!!!!! Where did u get her dress? My penny is 1.6 lbs and none of petco & petsmart xs & xxs dnt fit her.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

sooo cute! XD i remember they feeling when i got tillie! lol i had to wait a week and it felt like someone had ripped my heart out! lol i just wanted to be with her  x


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, she's adorable!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lulu'smom said:


> Fay, I'm jumping for joy for you!!!!!!! She is absolutely a total living doll!!!! Gorgeous--She looks like an Emme or Ellie to me (Emme is my favorite).  If those don't work we'll keep trying. So happy.


Emme is a cute name think she's getting called princess just now I also like fifi


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Mandy you're going to be a chi grandma,that is an adorable puppy congrats


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Shes adorable Congrats!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh Mandy you're going to be a chi grandma,that is an adorable puppy congrats


Awwwww I know Michele it's diesels pup he was your favourite I'm so happy for fay and I will even get to see her 

Fay I think Tia is also I nice name have you thought of anymore names yet I still like ruby too because that's my birthstone also my favourite gem xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats Fay! What a doll she is, that pic of her in the dress is just the most adorable thing. If anything is going to help you get over your recent loss is looking at that precious little face!

As for names how about: 
Dolly - coz she's a living doll
Annie - coz of that little spotted dress
Minnie - coz its the opposite of Max
Summer - no reason, I just think its cute!

Can't wait to see more pics when you get her home


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm liking the name Maggie or Maggie-May for that little doll.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Tiny said:


> Cute!!!!! Where did u get her dress? My penny is 1.6 lbs and none of petco & petsmart xs & xxs dnt fit her.


I don't know where the dress is from.The man i'm getting the pup from its his dog's dress.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Mandy said:


> Awwwww I know Michele it's diesels pup he was your favourite I'm so happy for fay and I will even get to see her
> 
> Fay I think Tia is also I nice name have you thought of anymore names yet I still like ruby too because that's my birthstone also my favourite gem xxxxxxxxxx


Istill like Ruby but hubby like's Kody. I just think Kody sound's like a boy's name.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Fay, I'm jumping for joy for you!!!!!!! She is absolutely a total living doll!!!! Gorgeous--She looks like an Emme or Ellie to me (Emme is my favorite).  If those don't work we'll keep trying. So happy.


Haha My granson like's Ellie as well i like Ruby.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Jennmay said:


> Shes adorable Congrats!


Thank's can't wait till Friday.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

chideb said:


> Aw, congratulations.. she is beautiful! Need lots more pics when you get her home!


Thank's. Think you will be sorry you said that.LOL


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Gingersmom said:


> She's a cutie!


Awww thank you.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

OzChi said:


> Congrats Fay! What a doll she is, that pic of her in the dress is just the most adorable thing. If anything is going to help you get over your recent loss is looking at that precious little face!
> 
> As for names how about:
> Dolly - coz she's a living doll
> ...


Lol She's still not got a name going to wait till i get her home.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Jennmay said:


> Shes adorable Congrats!


Thank you just want to give her a big cuddle.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

elaina said:


> aww, she is gorgeous !


Thank's roll on Friday.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

elaina said:


> aww, she is gorgeous !


Thank's Just hope she going to be a mummy's girl lol


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> Oh, she is beautiful!! I know you are very excited! Congrats on the new family member!


I'm that excited i can't sleep for thinking about her.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

amanda kennedy said:


> your getting one of honeys grandkids, lucky you!!!!


i know she is lovely.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

elaina said:


> aww, she is gorgeous ! [/QThank you


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Keep thinking of your building excitement  

Over here it would be one more non-sleep (seeing it's now Thursday morning) so I believe that makes it two more non-sleeps for you being as it's Wednesday night.

I keep coming in here hoping for new pre-pickup pics but guess I'll just have to wait 2 more sleeps for "She's home!" ones


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol, I keep doing the same thing, Dee. I can't wait to see more pics of this little angel. She's so cute!

I have to wait until Friday or Saturday to find out if we're getting a puppy from a breeder five hours from here, so I know how you're feeling! There's one woman that gets to look at her before us, but if she passes on her, she is ours. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Earth to Fay & Mandy, Earth to Fay & Mandy .... when you come down off Cloud 9 for just a few minutes, can we please have an update? Here it is Sunday (here) so Sat there and no word, no piccies, no nothing, just silence. We want to know, we must know and see ... stamps foot in petulant manner


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm anxious to see her too! Did you bring her home on Friday? Let us know!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I think if we ALL start stamping our feet long and loud enough, Fay will feel our "vibes" calling and drag herself away from this exquisite little munchkin just long enough to tell us she's overflowing with unbridled joy and happiness, perhaps even bestowing a photo upon us, although we understandif she can't do that - she'll just have to use words instead


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well i don't know !!!!!!! Mandy is away in spain so can't ask her either


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Half Mandy's luck, sure wish I was over there but, nevertheless, this is no time for her to be gallavanting around vacationing amongst all those stunning hunks of spunk tanned men when Fay's new girl needs to be welcomed into the clan


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> I think if we ALL start stamping our feet long and loud enough, Fay will feel our "vibes" calling and drag herself away from this exquisite little munchkin just long enough to tell us she's overflowing with unbridled joy and happiness, perhaps even bestowing a photo upon us, although we understandif she can't do that - she'll just have to use words instead


Haha that's made my Sunday you'r so funny. We got her on Friday night been so busy i forgot how much work a pup is she had us up at 7am this morning wanted to play lol. Mandy is away on holiday this week i hope i can put some photo's on.x


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

*New pup photo's*



AussieLass said:


> I think if we ALL start stamping our feet long and loud enough, Fay will feel our "vibes" calling and drag herself away from this exquisite little munchkin just long enough to tell us she's overflowing with unbridled joy and happiness, perhaps even bestowing a photo upon us, although we understandif she can't do that - she'll just have to use words instead


Haha that's made my Sunday you'r so funny. We got her on Friday night been so busy i forgot how much work a pup is she had us up at 7am this morning wanted to play lol. Mandy is away on holiday this week i hope i can put some photo's on.x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh what a precious little girl! She looks as if she has made herself right at home..lol


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

OMG I did it can't believe i got them on haha. So you can teach a old dog new trick's i'm the old dog lol.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful just like her dad


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

chideb said:


> Oh what a precious little girl! She looks as if she has made herself right at home..lol


Yes she has her name is Ruby she is so much fun. She is fast asleep next to me and Max is on my knee he is not to sure of her yet.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh, my eyes filled up with tears & they never, ever do that when looking at puppy pics .... I'm usually pretty much, "ho hum, more pics, ho hum" . Yup, I'm not just the Xmas Grinch, I'm the All Year Grinch, and it takes an awful lot to impress me with pics every time a dog blinks, sneezes, does the tango, stands looking, walks into a door etc etc, and it's not so much about the pic quality as the setting, pose or action (or lack thereof) to my mind! 

Ruby is, however, utterly, utterly gorgeous and special, what a face!!!! Doesn't she adore that big, pink, soft toy already! Smiles & skips off to bed, I'm happy now 

PS: You Wicked Winnie, it's less than 30 mins to midnight here, so you made me wait until virtually Monday to see ... that will be noted, you owe me an awful lot of suspense.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is darling and I LOVE all her PINK!!!

She looks cozy and snuggled in!

My Ruby said to tell you that she thinks you picked the best name ever!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

AussieLass said:


> Oooh, my eyes filled up with tears & they never, ever do that when looking at puppy pics .... I'm usually pretty much, "ho hum, more pics, ho hum" . Yup, I'm not just the Xmas Grinch, I'm the All Year Grinch, and it takes an awful lot to impress me with pics every time a dog blinks, sneezes, does the tango, stands looking, walks into a door etc etc, and it's not so much about the pic quality as the setting, pose or action (or lack thereof) to my mind!
> 
> Ruby is, however, utterly, utterly gorgeous and special, what a face!!!! Doesn't she adore that big, pink, soft toy already! Smiles & skips off to bed, I'm happy now
> 
> PS: You Wicked Winnie, it's less than 30 mins to midnight here, so you made me wait until virtually Monday to see ... that will be noted, you owe me an awful lot of suspense.


HA HA only 2.30 pm here


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Awww! Look at her snuggling with her big pink toy. So precious! Congratulations! You must be so happy and excited.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank's everyone Ruby has settled in really well. She love's to cuddle into her pink toy when she is sleeping. I hope very soon it will be her big brother Max she will be all snuggled up next to. Max was sitting right next to day but he won't let her cuddle in to him yet he has been playing with her to day but we have to keep saying to him to play nice.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Oooh, my eyes filled up with tears & they never, ever do that when looking at puppy pics .... I'm usually pretty much, "ho hum, more pics, ho hum" . Yup, I'm not just the Xmas Grinch, I'm the All Year Grinch, and it takes an awful lot to impress me with pics every time a dog blinks, sneezes, does the tango, stands looking, walks into a door etc etc, and it's not so much about the pic quality as the setting, pose or action (or lack thereof) to my mind!
> 
> Ruby is, however, utterly, utterly gorgeous and special, what a face!!!! Doesn't she adore that big, pink, soft toy already! Smiles & skips off to bed, I'm happy now
> 
> PS: You Wicked Winnie, it's less than 30 mins to midnight here, so you made me wait until virtually Monday to see ... that will be noted, you owe me an awful lot of suspense.


 Haha you have made my with day with all your witty comment's so a big SORRY for making you wait for photo's of ruby lol xx


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Little Ruby is totally heavenly!! <3 What a cherib sleeping on her pink toy. I know ya'll are on cloud 9, and I loved seeing the pic of that sweet big bro, Max. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Little Ruby is totally heavenly!! <3 What a cherib sleeping on her pink toy. I know ya'll are on cloud 9, and I loved seeing the pic of that sweet big bro, Max. Keep the pics coming!!


Thank's think it's going to take me a long time every time i take a photo they walk away. How do you get them to sit still ?.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW I'm sooooo late!  Haha, can't believe I almost missed such wonderful news! 
Fay, congratulations on your new gorgeous family addition! I just adore little Ruby.
I am so happy that you are happy, you truly deserve it. Enjoy her, she is absolutely precious.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby! She is adorable!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

fayzoe said:


> Thank's think it's going to take me a long time every time i take a photo they walk away. How do you get them to sit still ?.





~LS~ said:


> WOW I'm sooooo late!  Haha, can't believe I almost missed such wonderful news!
> Fay, congratulations on your new gorgeous family addition! I just adore little Ruby.
> I am so happy that you are happy, you truly deserve it. Enjoy her, she is absolutely precious.


Thank you had her at the vet this morning and she had her 1st shot vet said she was a littel star.x


----------

